# exposure emulsion time issue



## mileseed (Jan 11, 2016)

hello everyone! this is my first post, my name is Francesco and I run www.mileseed.etsy.com

I am having problem with my last equipment, I have bought a new emulsion for better stencil and water resistance the Prochem WR-25 Emulsion 2-Part Diazo.

I am using a 500 w alogen light
screens of ; 23x31 inches - 19x24 inches

any help please... about distances ant time exposure?
all the best from Mileseed!
https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/mileseed?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Emulsion exposure time varies greatly with emulsion thickness, distance from light source, etc. The rule of thumb for distance is the diagonal measure of the screen. An accurate step gauge is the best way to judge exposure time. Otherwise it's trial and error. With 500 watt halogen, I would begin at about 10 minutes and go up in one minute increments. God Bless.


----------



## mileseed (Jan 11, 2016)

ole Jobe said:


> Emulsion exposure time varies greatly with emulsion thickness, distance from light source, etc. The rule of thumb for distance is the diagonal measure of the screen. An accurate step gauge is the best way to judge exposure time. Otherwise it's trial and error. With 500 watt halogen, I would begin at about 10 minutes and go up in one minute increments. God Bless.


Hi there
thank you Jobe! Really appreciate your help and time.
I will start with 10 min at first, lets see how it goes 
Best wishes!


----------



## mileseed (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello Jobe!
I just wanted to say that I went ahead with my exposure time and it was a success!
With a 500 w building site lights, 23x31 inches screens at 21 inches distance for 22 min. It did not wash out and I got very sharp images.
Thank you 
God Bless


----------

